# Pattern for crocheted face scrubbies - version 2.0 (aka flower power)



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

In my quest to perfect a daily-use face scrubbie, I've come up with a cute little flower pattern that I thought I would share.  I'm making a pile of these for myself (and pre-teen son) to use once and then toss in the wash.  These are easy-peasy and take me about 10 minutes each.

Constructive feedback appreciated!  I'm not very good at making and writing patterns, so please be gentle :mrgreen:

Yarn: Bernat Handicrafter 100% Cotton

Hook:  I used a 6mm hook, but I crochet REALLY tightly.  As gauge doesn't really matter, a 5, 5.5, or 6mm hook would work depending on how tight you crochet.  Mine ended up being just over 2" across.

Pattern:

Choose one starting round:
- Magic ring, ch2, 10 DC in magic ring, sl st to join (ch 2 does not count as DC) *OR*
- Magic ring, ch3, 9 DC in magic ring, sl st to join (Ch 3 counts as first DC)

Round 2: 2sc in each DC around, sl st to join (20 st)

Round 3: *skip one sc, DC 7 in next sc, skip next sc, sl st in next sc*  Repeat 4 more times, sl st to join in last remaining stitch

Enjoy!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 19, 2016)

So cute! I want to learn crochet and/or knitting, but I don't have anyone to teach me. I've tried to learn from books but that doesn't work for me. 

I think you should add a loop so it can be hung from a shower rack.


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 19, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> So cute! I want to learn crochet and/or knitting, but I don't have anyone to teach me. I've tried to learn from books but that doesn't work for me.
> 
> I think you should add a loop so it can be hung from a shower rack.



I have been watching youtube videos to learn.  It is nice to hear the explanation, and be able to watch what they do several times.

If I try to figure out how to do this, I will have to find one on the magic circle.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

That's a nice idea, the loop.  Thanks dixiedragon! 

Youtube is a great way to learn to crochet.  I am always getting info about new stitches there.  My sister (left-handed) taught herself to crochet entirely off Youtube (I couldn't teach her as I'm right-handed and just kept messing her up!

kchaystack, the magic loop/ring is amazing, and worth learning.  At first it took me a few tries each time to get the yarn wrapped the right way.  But once you get the hang of it you will never go back!  Alternatively though, you could ch 4, join with sl st, and use that as your loop for the 10 DC.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 19, 2016)

A few years ago before I could knit, I crocheted my daughter a Yoda hat, and found a pattern for a flower to add to it (since she had no hair and looked a little like a baby boy) that looks much like this. I used wool, but I remember thinking it would be a nice face washing pad. The author called it a "tawashi", since you use it "tawashi" your face. Thank you for sharing your pattern!



dixiedragon said:


> So cute! I want to learn crochet and/or  knitting, but I don't have anyone to teach me. I've tried to learn from  books but that doesn't work for me.


Knittinghelp.com taught me to knit. I had tried so many different ways  until I found that site, and once I learned, I never looked back!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 19, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> So cute! I want to learn crochet and/or knitting, but I don't have anyone to teach me. I've tried to learn from books but that doesn't work for me.
> 
> I think you should add a loop so it can be hung from a shower rack.



Check JoAnn's Fabric stores or similar stores in your area.  They have classes.  They may even be able to give you names of women in your area that will be willing to teach you.  Many of the women who work in these types of stores will be willing to give private lessons.  You only need about an hour to get started with crochet.  Kintting may take a little longer.  The rest you can pick up easily from books and youtube.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't know that you need to crochet the loop into the design, if that's very complicated. You could just thread a piece of yarn through one of the petals and tie a knot (or a bow) in it.


----------



## Susie (Jan 21, 2016)

Dixiedragon-I had not crocheted in many years before I picked it back up again.  I watched YouTube (AKA YouTube University) to re-learn.  Here is one of the best tutorials I have ever seen:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11iw-yBGm-k[/ame]

Also, it is really easy to chain stitch a loop for that, then sew it in.  That is what I do for my washcloths and scrap keeper bags.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 21, 2016)

Susie said:


> Also, it is really easy to chain stitch a loop for that, then sew it in.  That is what I do for my washcloths and scrap keeper bags.



Yes, I think I will just add on a chained loop at the end.  I probably won't do it for all of them, but the ones for my son I will so he can hang them up to dry.  

Thanks for the idea!



traderbren said:


> A few years ago before I could knit, I crocheted my daughter a Yoda hat, and found a pattern for a flower to add to it (since she had no hair and looked a little like a baby boy) that looks much like this. I used wool, but I remember thinking it would be a nice face washing pad. The author called it a "tawashi", since you use it "tawashi" your face. Thank you for sharing your pattern!
> 
> Tawashi is actually a name for a Japanese scrubbing brush, but it's been fairly widely adopted as a name for any time of scrubbie/washcloth, especially I find in the crocheting community.
> 
> The name got me at first since it contains "wash" - it does indeed sound like "to-washi-the-face" :mrgreen:


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 24, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I have been watching youtube videos to learn.  It is nice to hear the explanation, and be able to watch what they do several times.
> 
> If I try to figure out how to do this, I will have to find one on the magic circle.



I learned the magic circle on YouTube and it is a life-changer! I use it all the time now.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 24, 2016)

Small crocheted pieces like this are great in the soap dish to keep your soap high and dry. I especially like the scrubbies crocheted from nylon net because the nylon doesn't hold water and drains well. I've been buying them from a local lady because I've had the devil of a time learning how to crochet them myself with nylon net. I'm an utter beginner and just can't seem to figure it out. And the net catches on everything, which makes matters even worse. <sigh> 

Anyways, I put crocheted scrubbies in some of my grandmother's little porcelain dishes to turn them into soap dishes -- otherwise they would just be packed away like all the other semi-useless pretty things I have collected over the years.


----------



## baylee (Feb 2, 2016)

I was looking at crochet items on Etsy today and saw a dish scrubbie made with a yarn called “Mary Maxim Scrub-It Yarn”.  Now I'm curious to touch it and see if it'd be gentle enough for the face.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is a link to the flower face scrubbies I have been making. I never could sell the round ones so I am hoping the cutesy flowers will sell, which are a spiral flower. I have a huge supply of cotton yarn. Here is the link for the free pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-face-cleansing-pads---scrubbies


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 2, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Small crocheted pieces like this are great in the soap dish to keep your soap high and dry. I especially like the scrubbies crocheted from nylon net because the nylon doesn't hold water and drains well. I've been buying them from a local lady because I've had the devil of a time learning how to crochet them myself with nylon net. I'm an utter beginner and just can't seem to figure it out. And the net catches on everything, which makes matters even worse. <sigh>
> 
> Anyways, I put crocheted scrubbies in some of my grandmother's little porcelain dishes to turn them into soap dishes -- otherwise they would just be packed away like all the other semi-useless pretty things I have collected over the years.


 
Picture?


----------



## Susie (Feb 2, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I've been buying them from a local lady because I've had the devil of a time learning how to crochet them myself with nylon net. I'm an utter beginner and just can't seem to figure it out. And the net catches on everything, which makes matters even worse. <sigh>



Firstly, this stuff is much easier to work with:

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/scrubby

Secondly, if you absolutely must use the net stuff, cut it into strips, then twist it into "yarn" before balling it up into balls.  I use my yarn winder to twist it.  Then I use a crochet hook one size larger than the pattern calls for so I can crochet it tightly and come out with something close to the gauge.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 2, 2016)

Oooh! Thanks a bazillion, Susie, for the suggestions. Yes, I've been trying to crochet the nylon net without twisting it or anything. Nasty stuff. I like the idea of that RedHeart scrubby yarn -- didn't even think there would be a product like that. Next time I get to the big city, I'll have to look for that in Michaels or Hobby Lobby. 

Dixiedragon - Here's how I use those little scrubbies at the sink and in the shower (besides their normal use of scrubbing dirty dishes). The china dish was my grandmother's.

The little flower or star shaped soap in the dish is made from odds and ends of leftover batter from the November challenge. I would love to find a mate to the silicone mold for this star/flower shape, so I could pour a whole batch of these soaps. They're fun to look at and really nice for hand washing.


----------



## Susie (Feb 3, 2016)

The scrubby yarn was released just a few months ago.  I love it!  I tossed all the horrid netting out.  And as much as I hate to waste anything, that is saying something!


----------

